# Just finished



## robert flynt (Jun 27, 2013)

Making these was the fun part, now I have to do the work part ( making the sheiths). First is meraro sheephorn and ATS34 blade. Second is wenge and CPM154CM blade. Third is zircote and CPM154CM blade. Forth is rosewood burl and CPMS30V blade.
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2013)

Robert, They all are beautiful knifes but the sheephorn is stunning!!!!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Robert, They all are beautiful knifes but the sheephorn is stunning!!!!


Thanks Mike, If it wasn't for the stuff being so expensive I would use it more. It comes out of south africa and at $40 to $45 a set they are proud of them. Tried cutting and straitening it my self and found out why. You have to put it in hot oil to soften it then clamp it on something flat until it cools and if you over heat it you fry it. My dogs love when this happens because it winds up as dog chews! Cutting it is a whole nother story.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 28, 2013)

I love the ziricote skinner. Great knives !!!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2013)

Beauties all! My favorite is the last one with the rosewood handle, really like the lines on it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert, They all are beautiful knifes but the sheephorn is stunning!!!!
> ...



Pretty spendy dog chews!!! :dash2::dash2:
Robert- what would you cut ivory with. Scroll saw? I want to handle a Damascus folder I have with it. I have a choice of walrus or elephant. Do you have any input?


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 28, 2013)

Awsome work Robert. Are any for sale. Love the Wenge and zircote . Also meraro. Rick


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 28, 2013)

Molokai said:


> I love the ziricote skinner. Great knives !!!


I love that design, It's one of the most comfortable designs I make and I use one just like it.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 28, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Awsome work Robert. Are any for sale. Love the Wenge and zircote . Also meraro. Rick


 Yes, they are all for sale. These are some I'm made for the A.G. Russell show coming up the last of July. Lot of serious deer hunters in North West Ark. and it has always been a good show for me.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...


I usually cut the ivory with metal cutting band saw blade just because it has more teeth per inch but a jig saw should do just fine. I don't use elephant ivory because of the legal issues but either one will be beautiful. Have you considered getting a scrimshander to scrimshaw a scene on it after you get it completed?


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 28, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Beauties all! My favorite is the last one with the rosewood handle, really like the lines on it.


It's not a big knife. I call it a bird and trout knife but rabbit and squirrell hunters like it a lot. Some of the deer hunters also like a smaller knife.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > robert flynt said:
> ...



I know about the issues but when my kids inherit it they will have to worry about that. I started collecting ivory in the late 60's -the only issue was finding it. Do you know a good scrimshawer. I have a walrus cribbage board- scimshawed in the late 1800's. My great great gramps got it in the Klondike in the 1890's.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 28, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...


As long as there is proof that it is prebaned they want have any problems if they sell it. Some of the artist that work on knives are Linda Karst Stone, Matt Stothart, Gary Williams, Dr. Hans Peter Jensen and Ron Luebke JR, are some who's work I'm familuar with. I know Linda from having a table next to hers at a show and she does a lot of work for knifemakers. There is a Pam Leman in Tucson AZ. but I don't know here work.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2013)

My grampa, dad and I learned to play cribbage on that board. Proof- how do you prove that??? It has been in our family since the late 1800's and I have had it for over 50 yrs.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> My grampa, dad and I learned to play cribbage on that board. Proof- how do you prove that??? It has been in our family since the late 1800's and I have had it for over 50 yrs.


Really don't know, at the shows the dealers, that sell elephant ivory, state that they have the paperwork that proves what there selling is prebaned elephant ivory. As far as I know it doesn't apply to walrus ivory but when I go to the Ark. at the end of the July I'll ask a dealer I know what the process is for you. There should be a goverment site refrences this type thing. I was given aweb site to go to after a show was raided in Boston to read the obscure rule they used to confiscate knives but can't remember what web site name was.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > My grampa, dad and I learned to play cribbage on that board. Proof- how do you prove that??? It has been in our family since the late 1800's and I have had it for over 50 yrs.
> ...



thanks!!!


----------



## ssgmeader (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with Molokai although I think they're all stunning and the Sheephorn handle is cool. The Ziricote one is my favorite out of this lot.

out of curiosity, and if you don't mind answering how much would you sell the Ziricote for?


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry Adrian, Bearmanric is going to buy the ziricote knife but I do have enough of that same piece of wood for one more knife. All my knives comes with custom sheiths. If you are interested PM me and I'll sell it for the same price I quoted Rick. Hate to quote prices on here because they are much less that what I must get at shows because of the overhead.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jul 2, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Sorry Adrian, Bearmanric is going to buy the ziricote knife but I do have enough of that same piece of wood for one more knife. All my knives comes with custom sheiths. If you are interested PM me and I'll sell it for the same price I quoted Rick. Hate to quote prices on here because they are much less that what I must get at shows because of the overhead.



Totally understand. 

I think you do fabulous work. The only collectable knife I have right now is a drop point PUMA from the 70's. I'm trying to figure out how to explain the NEED for such a great piece of functional art to my wife.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 3, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Adrian, Bearmanric is going to buy the ziricote knife but I do have enough of that same piece of wood for one more knife. All my knives comes with custom sheiths. If you are interested PM me and I'll sell it for the same price I quoted Rick. Hate to quote prices on here because they are much less that what I must get at shows because of the overhead.
> ...


Know what your talking about. Have to bribe mine every now and then. The last time was when I wanted to buy another hunting rifle. Didn't need it but you know what they say " need doesn't have anything to do with it".


----------

